# Bye all.



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bill, and anyone that cares I am leaving Homesteading Today. I am on the other forum.

HMMMM Had to figure it out. The only thread I have started here since the change....James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just so you don't leave altogether. Your nearly the only one who has a handle on my mindset, farm wise lol


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm sorry you're leaving. There's really no reason to go. You have friends here. If you don't want me posting your threads to Facebook that's fine.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I came here for commandaire, knowledge.
I don't want you to post my thoughts on Facebook either.
Like I said, I play a few games, talk to far away family on Facebook.
Nothing personnal is posted.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm Best not post my thoughts either LOL lol


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

YIKES please NEVER put my posts on facebook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

sisterpine said:


> YIKES please NEVER put my posts on facebook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There are no "posts" on Facebook
There are links to threads and one line from the first sentence of the OP.

They are far less revealing than what can be found by doing a search on someone's screen name.
They don't show anything that isn't already on display to the entire world.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

As I don't do Facebox or twit or any of that other time sucking media.
I DO NOT MY posts being posted elsewhere either.
I wouldn't know if it was or wasn't.....
If it is......I'm gone as well.....
Please advise.

PS.... Jwal10 if this is your reason to leave...I respect that....
If not.... good luck to you in the future.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bummer wish you would stay.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought it was just the annoying emails with links to threads I was getting (which I blocked) but now you're posting the links on facebook!!
Carbon Media is ruining this site - thats why traffic is down.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

What?? Facebook?? Never!!!

Guess I have to be a lot more discrete about what I say....

Sorry you're leaving jwal10, how about just a vacation and check back in? - You know that old saw about never burning bridges.....


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

_*ALL *of our posts made on_* any *_public websites are already everywhere on the internet (via Google and all of the other search engines)_

So with that fact in mind, I truly don't understand why links to threads containing posts by anyone's fictitious name here (such as CajunSunshine, WolfMom, FarmBoyBill, etc), is ok anywhere else in the world.... except Facebook? (It's not like it is connected to your *real name,* or anyone you "know" on Facebook.)

Please help me to understand what the problem is???????? 



.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't get it either. They are doing the same thing they have done for years. They are not changing your user name like someone did before. Your posts are not hidden here on HT. They can be googled far easier in any search engine.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> I thought it was just the annoying emails with links to threads I was getting (which I blocked) *but now* you're posting the links on facebook!!
> Carbon Media is ruining this site - thats why traffic is down.


They've had the Facebook page as long as you've been a member here.
It's not "new" simply because you're just now finding out about it.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Facebook is stereotypical of today's society. Pretty lame, yet followers have no option, they are progressives and must follow as directed. Stay tuned....


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They've had the Facebook page as long as you've been a member here.
> It's not "new" simply because you're just now finding out about it.


So Chuck had a facebook page and posted links to posted threads? I doubt it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

O don't understand any of it. I just HATE hate change


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> So Chuck had a facebook page and posted links to posted threads? *I doubt it*.


Have you actually looked at the page?
https://www.facebook.com/homesteadingtoday/?ref=bookmarks

If you had, you could have seen it was created in 2002, 6 years before you joined:
https://www.facebook.com/homesteadingtoday/about/?ref=page_internal

You're all over the internet already, so it makes little sense to get upset over one more site that isn't using your posts anyway.

If you "doubt" that too, just enter your screen name in Bing or Google and you'll see posts you made on various sites over the last decade. You might even see your real name and location.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Not long ago someone suggested posting links from interesting HT threads to the HT FB page to drum up membership here. Posting HT links is a new thing and hasn't been going on since 2002.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

*
Just remember this, when you look up in the sky 
You can see the stars and still not see the light.

So often times it happens that we live our lives in chains 
And we never even know we have the key *

But me, I'm already gone
And I'm feelin' strong.

(Eagles: "Already Gone")
_____________________________________________________


I was already gone
I was already gone
*Life is a runaway train you can't wait to jump on
*
(Sugarland: "Already Gone")


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HT's facebook page has operated since 2012 and has posted thread links since then.

Sorry BFF but not 2002 that is only the website.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmm guess I will be deleteing all my personal info and picture now. If I wanted a connection to FB, I would create it myself. Not interested in ANY cross posting. NO FB, No email.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> HT's facebook page has operated since 2012 and has posted thread links since then.
> 
> Sorry BFF but not 2002 that is only the website.


Here are posts from 2009 talking about joining the "HT Facebook group":

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/t...-facebook-and-twitterers.292584/#post-3632498



rkintn said:


> *I joined the Homesteading Today group on Facebook.*


This post is a suggestion from 2008:


Truckinguy said:


> Someone could just start a *homesteadingtoday group on facebook*, that should be easy enough for everyone to find.


It seems there was a Facebook page before 2012, unless all these folks were confused.



cow whisperer said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to find the HT group on Facebook.





amyd said:


> Just search Homesteading Today, it came right up for me.





oz in SC V2.0 said:


> I just joined over on Facebook.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

BFF. That is not the official HT facebook page. It is not owned or run by HT. It is a FB group as well.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

jwal10 said:


> Bill, and anyone that cares I am leaving Homesteading Today. I am on the other forum.
> 
> HMMMM Had to figure it out. The only thread I have started here since the change....James


Well that just stinks, you are one of my favorite posters.


----------



## woodenfires (Dec 2, 2003)

I never knew about the facebook thing either. It's no big deal if you don't care and a big deal if you do and explaining to someone why we do is a waste of time. It is the internet and anything is public or could be assumed so if one wanted to be cautious. It will affect how I post also, I seldom do but what I say I will say with a less touch of me and a more to the point. Some choose to hide their light, nothing personal, we all have different comfort zones much like different growing zones.
Good luck on the "other" site, I use to go there years ago until I wrote a poem that the site owner decided to change the words to because he thought I was saying something I wasn't, no free speech there in my experience, lots of arguments. It is however the reason that when we did a poetry thread a few years ago here I did not post any that I had wrote, hard to trust once bitten.
Again, it's the internet, no privacy is the norm, if you say you don't like Donald Trump then all you have to do in the next post is say you think he's just great, no one will ever know what you really think and if you do that on several issues no one will even care what you think.
Everybody wins ... everybody loses.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I tried to send him a post saying that he ought to come back and see how people felt about his leaving, but I cant figure out how to do that NOW.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry to see you go. I've seen you on the "other" forum, and your answers and comments are always spot on as they are here. And you seem to get along with Paquetbot, so you'll do okay.

geo


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Hmmmm the best defence in social media sites... use common / general names and be cagey about location & things that could identify you directly or indirectly....

Search for Steve_S for example and holy cow, appears in all sorts of places and things but is it me ? NOPE ! LOL ok, maybe a couple... but you see the point...

YOU are the one in control of the information you put out... There isn't someone sitting in a corner copying & posting your details unknown to you. Some of these Social-Media sites, insist on genuine names - how the heck do they know from Adam ? Are they checking your ID and verifying you ? Are you dumb enough to give a Real Credit Card Number or something ??? Remember, YOU control what goes out... Amazingly, there are enough Gullible folks out there that give away too much and then wonder why they get Scammed, Robbed or all of a sudden discover that their credit rating got trashed... 

Social Media will become known as the Worst Social Disease of the early 21st Century... It brought Alt & Fake News, Overly PC Everything, a Platform for Trolls & Abusers, gave a Big Boost to the "SnowFlake Crowd" of hyper-sensitive over reactors - and the undeniable mess it brought to Politics globally... OI what a mess indeed... Although, we must accept some "GOOD" from Social Media Sites... some of the user's are so IQ Challenged, they actually post evidence of crimes they committed such as photo's and even full on confessions which helps Law Enforcement catch those morons.... (Natural selection still tries to eliminate the dumbest of the dumb)


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I liked the one where a thief took selfies using a stolen phone lol.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Austin said:


> I'm sorry you're leaving. There's really no reason to go. You have friends here. If you don't want me posting your threads to Facebook that's fine.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.


Why on earth would you post people's posts from here to FB without their approval?


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

Dutchie said:


> Why on earth would you post people's posts from here to FB without their approval?


It's public content. As many others have said it's already publicly accessible. What if a member did it and it wasn't me? Would that be any different? There are several social media sites I have nothing to do with that see posts from us. Am I responsible for those too? I don't think I can be. It's a tool. It's like a hammer. If used properly it can build houses, which is what I'm trying to do, but used by the wrong person it can be used for violence. I don't think you can get upset with a tool, just how it's being used, and I've been very responsible in my usage.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> I liked the one where a thief took selfies using a stolen phone lol.


My fav was the bank robbers who took pics wither their "StupidPhone" during the robberies... The Police were clueless and had no leads BUT 4 months later one of the robbers posted photo's of one of their jobs... Someone recognized something in the photos posted, contacted cops and CLINK - go directly to Jail, do not pass Go ! Even when Natural Selection fails, it finds a way to reduce stupid from the Gene Pool.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Dutchie said:


> Why on earth would you post people's posts from here to FB without their approval?


Have you actually looked at the Facebook page?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got on FB once. Got tired of people who know me from around the world, OR asking if I knew them


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This is a sample of what appears on the Facebook page. I don't see the problem in this. 
The link goes to this page: https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/getting-started-with-goats.562981/


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I see the occasional FB page posts also and I don't think there is anything wrong with them. They have only asked others if they would like to join in on our discussions of different subjects. If I was a homesteading like person and saw one of their posts I would definitely follow up on it and want to join. Hopefully we will add some new and interesting homesteaders to our midst BECAUSE OF the posts!!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

(IF I were a homesteading like person)
Ya mean ya aren't????????????????????? lol


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Whats wrong with FB page is any new person can't post new treads, only the owners can of this site. That is not cool how in the world is that going to drive traffic HERE? If some what to express and post their homesteading ideas ON FB and expand ideas and then share their ideas on HT they can't. At least the way things are set up now. ANd then the many on HT that don't want anything to do with FB, not one thing nada. Now their posts can go over their on the whims of the owners? How is that going to affect traffic and post here you ask, well people will leave and some that don't will not be posting much if all anymore if that kind of stuff goes on.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

HECK, Theres only a few that post in HERE anyway


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> Whats wrong with FB page is any new person can't post new treads, only the owners can of this site.... ANd then the many on HT that don't want anything to do with FB, not one thing nada. *Now their posts can go over their on the whims of the owners*? How is that going to affect traffic and post here you ask, well people will leave and some that don't will not be posting much if all anymore if that kind of stuff goes on.


So you'd be happier with the HT Facebook site if anyone could post threads from here, including individual posts? How on earth would that work? Seems to me no one would want to post on here if other members could transfer their posts to Facebook. 

I posted a screen shot of what is displayed on Facebook earlier in this thread. NO POSTS FROM HERE are "going over" to Facebook, and that is the way it should be. People have to come here to read the posts. Since you apparently have no problem with people joining here to read posts, what is the big deal?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> HECK, Theres only a few that post in HERE anyway


2077 new messages in the past week -- that seems like more than a few to me.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Belfrybat said:


> So you'd be happier with the HT Facebook site if anyone could post threads from here, including individual posts? How on earth would that work? Seems to me no one would want to post on here if other members could transfer their posts to Facebook.
> 
> I posted a screen shot of what is displayed on Facebook earlier in this thread. NO POSTS FROM HERE are "going over" to Facebook, and that is the way it should be. People have to come here to read the posts. Since you apparently have no problem with people joining here to read posts, what is the big deal?


Some Links to post are on FB


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

po boy said:


> Some Links to post are on FB


The links come back to this forum. The content of the posts are not on FB. If someone wants to read the threads they have to come here to do so.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

And when they do come here, they may decide to hang around (or not). Then it will depend on whether or not they think we are a worthwhile community of like-minded friendly folks (or not).

I enjoy the ideas and experiences newcomers bring to our table. The more, the better! 




.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Batman, I ment that there is only a few PEOPLE who post regulary on here. I know cause IM onenam


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Cajun, the downside of what you posted above is like what happens when city people buy 5 acres out in the country. First they complain about the spraying, then about the county not cutting back clear to the fence lines, then to the county not keeping the roads cleared in the wintertime soon enough to suit them. then about not having hydrants within whizzing distance, then wanting neighborhood organizations so as to reduce the neighbor down the roads hog smells, then to complain about the other neighbor making his horses slave away plowing for him, and on and on.
OF COURSE, most aren't like that. Say 50%, but another 25% are, and they will drag at least another 25% into the fray they started.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

True dat. But the worst thing is for a community to stay isolated and die off... It's a good thing when the dynamics of a group keep going forward.

If something is not growing, it is dying.

.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thang is, when that 25% starts a ruckus, then that's when another 25% quit, sooo, what ya thought you had gained, you lost.
I think lurkers like it best when its peaceable for long periods of time in here. Then they can continue to hide out and not have to think about taking sides. lol


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Belfrybat said:


> The links come back to this forum. The content of the posts are not on FB. If someone wants to read the threads they have to come here to do so.


That's what I said. I encouraged Austin to do it.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> I think lurkers like it best when its peaceable for long periods of time in here. Then they can continue to hide out and not have to think about taking sides. lol


 Lol Lurkers don't have to take sides they can just sit back and enjoy the cat fight. 
Since people still enjoy soap operas and there are so few left it might even draw them in.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Nothing dynamic is the same today as it used to be. I'm surprised that supposedly grown people aren't aware of that. It's a lot like the people who pine for the 50's. You'd be insane to believe the 50's are actually coming back. Or, your own 50's. That was then, this is now. As is HT, and the pining for the "good old days" when people who didn't believe the same as me knew to sit down and shut up. Or, the mod squad would get them. Once again, that was then, this is now.
Nothing is like it used to be, and that's the way life is. AND, always has been. ALWAYS. So, accept it. The reality is that HT is a micro version of America..at one time we could get along regardless of having differing politics, but for now, dystopian for the most part.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Clem said:


> The reality is that HT is a micro version of America..at one time we could get along regardless of having differing politics.../QUOTE]


I'M glad that it is only a micro-version (*gasp!*) but I must say in spite of everything it is one of the better versions I've seen of today's America. Yes we have our royal pain-in-the-necks (what place doesn't?), but we also have some of the finest specimens of humanity right here under our roof.

I've been here a good while and have seen the tides of change wash over this place and take out some of our finest, and I believe over time more will wash in. Meanwhile, I am glad to see how many remain. There are more than enough good'uns here to encourage me and others to stick around.

If I could only change one thing, it would be for the petty and mean-spirited bickering and the senseless thread-killing arguing to stop. Why? Because THAT will attract more like-minded ones and drive away potentially good contributors. If only they could see themselves as others see them..I think they would be embarrassed. If not, then please...get a room. (You know who you are.)

Wait. We DO have a room. Please use it. 

The Dark Room is like a cyber-woodshed, where y'all can whup each other's azzes all day and not inflict any of it on the rest of us, lol.



.


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

arabian knight said:


> Whats wrong with FB page is any new person can't post new treads, only the owners can of this site. That is not cool how in the world is that going to drive traffic HERE? If some what to express and post their homesteading ideas ON FB and expand ideas and then share their ideas on HT they can't. At least the way things are set up now. ANd then the many on HT that don't want anything to do with FB, not one thing nada. Now their posts can go over their on the whims of the owners? How is that going to affect traffic and post here you ask, well people will leave and some that don't will not be posting much if all anymore if that kind of stuff goes on.


If I open up the Facebook page people will just post their questions there instead of coming here. It's supposed to work one way.


----------

